# Hard Water Plants



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have hard water and I have Anubias Nana, Wisteria, Crypt Wendtii, Amazon Sword, Compact Sword, Java Fern, Java Moss, Dwarf Sag, Val, Riccia. All of these will grow in a low-tech tank, I've never had a problem.


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks so much. I did not want to try anything else and just have it die.


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

do you think Ludwigia x lacustris would be ok in hard water?


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

When you say "established 7-10 years" that raises some flags right away. I'm going to make some assumptions here so stop me wherever you see fit. This tank is in an institution and I'm wondering how often it has had maintenance/care over that many years. There is such a thing called "old tank syndrome" that could be in play here. Check google for details about how this condition develops if you haven't already. It might be the time to re-do the substrate and do a mini-cycle on the tank to freshen it up.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ludwigia x arcuata (sp?) does very well.
I also have 3 kinds of anubais, 3 kinds of crypts, anacharis, dwarf sag, limphilia (something like that), sunset hygro, hygro 'kompact', najas, guppy grass, swords, java fern (wide, needle, windelov, etc), mosses, wisteria, bacopa caroliniana, jungle val, A reineckii, and I'm sure plenty more. Those are what I have in my tanks currently.

I'm gonna say most basic plants really.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd have to agree with Mr. Moose. Maybe check with the LFS maybe they might see the PR benefit to helping you redo the tank. Get the local newspaper to run a story on it so the FLS gets some good press. Everyone will win.


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

lol. I would love to get the lfs involved... but they are not that... well just say it isnt that great of a store. The tank is in a nursing I work for. I inherited the tank when I said I knew a little about aquariums. So I have added some blasting sand to make the substrate more plant friendly. I have several easy, beginner plants in there... creeping jenny, swords etc. It seems to be doing fine. I think I have found Ludwigia x lacustris growing in a stream near my house. just looking for ways to make the tank look lush without a huge expense. They are not willing to spend a ton. I will get with the lsf and see that they say. That would be awesome if they would help.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

You added substrate to some that's already there? Or.... If that's the case then you can still have these issues with lots of built up mulm and organics that can be pretty nasty after a long time in the tank. You also mention swords. Swords are root feeders so they'll need some kind of root fertilizer. I make my own root "tabs" with Osmocote Plus (has to be the Plus not the regular) which I had a little difficulty finding in the 4 lb jar instead of the 80 lb sacks. Nevertheless 4 lbs is a lot of this stuff. It was about $18 for enough to last my grandchildren's lifetime. Ebay has 00 gel caps 300 for $8 shipped and they hold the perfect amount of these little time-release beads. So for $24 you have enough to re-sell here if you want to and recoup your investment and then some.

Then we move on to light, CO2 (or not to CO2), and water column ferts. BTW I use the Black Diamond 20-40 grit in my tanks and I love it. It's not where your trouble is, if you were maybe wondering...

GL


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

no co2 and the light is 2w per gallon...


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

The devil is in the details with regard to light. 2 WPG doesn't tell us much. What kind of light? T5HO? NO? PC? CFL? Incandescent? Then we need to know how high above the substrate it is and what kind of reflector is on it to guess what the PAR is, and whether you have low, medium, or high light. Once we determine that, we decide whether you need to run CO2 and if so at what bubble rate - whether you could get away with DIY or need pressurized. Also still need to think about water column ferts....

This is an art combined with science. It would be so nice not to have to consider all this crap just to have a nice tank full of fish and plants, but alas, it is not to be. There is an endpoint though. And to most of us, getting there is half the fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## naoki (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm not sure hard water is as much problem as people thinks, but Studman0143 & ShinyCard255 had already recommended good robust species. For low maintainance, Anubias sp. would be great. Stem plants require more maintenance, but lots of Hygrophyla species can grow like weeds. Also, some Hornwort (Ceratophyllum) seems to love calcium. You can probably go to a local pond or river, and collect them. Rotala indica seems to be doing well, too.


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

t5 light, the lights sit right on the top of the aquarium.


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

m00se said:


> You added substrate to some that's already there? Or.... If that's the case then you can still have these issues with lots of built up mulm and organics that can be pretty nasty after a long time in the tank. You also mention swords. Swords are root feeders so they'll need some kind of root fertilizer. I make my own root "tabs" with Osmocote Plus (has to be the Plus not the regular) which I had a little difficulty finding in the 4 lb jar instead of the 80 lb sacks. Nevertheless 4 lbs is a lot of this stuff. It was about $18 for enough to last my grandchildren's lifetime. Ebay has 00 gel caps 300 for $8 shipped and they hold the perfect amount of these little time-release beads. So for $24 you have enough to re-sell here if you want to and recoup your investment and then some.
> 
> Then we move on to light, CO2 (or not to CO2), and water column ferts. BTW I use the Black Diamond 20-40 grit in my tanks and I love it. It's not where your trouble is, if you were maybe wondering...
> 
> GL


something like this? 
*Scotts Miracle Gro Osmocote Plus Plant Food 4.5lb*


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

m00se said:


> The devil is in the details with regard to light. 2 WPG doesn't tell us much. What kind of light? T5HO? NO? PC? CFL? Incandescent? Then we need to know how high above the substrate it is and what kind of reflector is on it to guess what the PAR is, and whether you have low, medium, or high light. Once we determine that, we decide whether you need to run CO2 and if so at what bubble rate - whether you could get away with DIY or need pressurized. Also still need to think about water column ferts....
> 
> This is an art combined with science. It would be so nice not to have to consider all this crap just to have a nice tank full of fish and plants, but alas, it is not to be. There is an endpoint though. And to most of us, getting there is half the fun!:thumbsup:


The light is this one
Coralife Aqualight T5 Ho Double Linear Strip
T5 high output aqualight 48 inch fixture. Offering significantly more light than conventional fluorescent systems, high output is excellent for all aquariums. 10000 k daylight and colormax bulb. 108 watt.​


----------

